# fustrated...



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

8-10" Live Ladyfish


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

x2
live bait!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

and don't let her see you.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I knew a guy some years ago that had snook like that around his docklight... he'd invite you to try to catch one and of course - nothing doing. Finally he showed me how he went about it. He very carefully didn't step on the dock since the fish knew he was there the moment he set foot on it (you'd have to be part ninja to walk that dock without making the slightest vibration...). He very quietly walked to the water about fifty feet from the dock then made his shot.
And, of course, the fish bit... Sometimes it's a lot more about approach and presentation than anything else... At night a properly placed fly has an advantage since it lands softly, will suspend and only move when you strip it, and you can usually have a bit more time to work the fish (I like to cast a fly upcurrent of a laid up snook and not move it until the current has drifted it close to the fish). If I can, I try not to move it until I actually see the fish react to what's coming. 

When I have anglers with spin or plug casting gear we usually use a 3" DOA shrimp in clear or clear with gold glitter color at night in my area (Biscayne Bay). For a picky fish, or one that's refused something already we try to imitate a shrimp that's been attacked and is running scared... Make a long cast up current, with your rod tip held high skip the shrimp along the surface just the way a real shrimp does when running for its life. Only stop when you're just getting to the dock light. Let the shrimp sink a few feet, then work it slowly through the light (and pray that a moonfish or something other than that big snook doesn't smack it... good luck.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds like she has your number, time for a change. Go smaller. Those dock fish can get real focused on 1.5"-2" micro bait. Small flies have the advantage here. Back off of the dock some, drift in from way far away, no trolling motor, no pole, just use a small paddle to scull quietly if you absolutely have to adjust your drift. keep the bow pointed at her to reduce pressure waves from the hull. That big lateral line is there for a reason. Don't plop a bait on her head. That big girl has been caught before I'll bet. She could give lectures on presentation and lure types. She may be feeding at certain times only. Keep trying.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like Lamaymiami and I were typing at the same time. 

Swamp


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks all. my guess is shes feeding at different times...
messed up part is that as i finally gave up on her and walk back (im fishing from the shore) and as im walking away i hear some slashing and splashing as if she was attacking something to eat...

honeslty this one fish has been my obsession from 3 weeks now.. lol i invite anyone with more snookin expierience to show me how its done!! if you were going to thro a lure at her what would you throw?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Where you located... I got something for her


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> if you were going to thro a lure at her what would you throw?


I'd throw a chart over white #2-4 marabou estaz fly at her. Maybe a tiny Yozuri where the trebles have been replaced with beefier single hooks. Though to throw on gear that will land a big snook though.


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

im in miami...coral gables to be exact...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> im in miami...coral gables to be exact...


I'll head out there with you and gaurantee it to be caught.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

But I do hear that is a live Mullet snookin area if it's UM you speak of. Lol


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

That far South and with Pea's also there use very large wild Shinners. Hook them in the nose and stay as far away from the area as you can just free line them to the area of "death"


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

@ paint it black: yup im talking about UM. if your up to the task ill surely show you, i doubt this spot is all that secret anyway lol. last night i was out there for 3 + hours casting at this one hard headed and spooky snook.

she comes out to tease me every night after 11 and ive seen her there till 4 am.....yeah ive been dead set on getting her..lol

i also thought mullet was the way to go but i only see em pretty big in that area...and the other snook that ive caught there have been mirrodine mullets....

shes very smart.... if she even feels the slightest vibration or sound on the bridge, poof shes gone and wont come back till i walk away for 5 mins and then shes back.

the only bait she showed the slightest interest in was a free-lined small mayan....and by slightest interest i mean the only bait that didnt spook her off!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> @ paint it black: yup im talking about UM. if your up to the task ill surely show you, i doubt this spot is all that secret anyway lol. last night i was out there for 3 + hours casting at this one hard headed and spooky snook.
> 
> she comes out to tease me every night after 11 and ive seen her there till 4 am.....yeah ive been dead set on getting her..lol
> 
> ...



I've fished that area a couple times, but in the saltwater canals.
Let me know, I'm down to get out there one night to fuck around.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Small white flies drifted with the current.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One other minor point that I've seen over and over again... You slip up on a dock with a good fish and make cast after cast without result... I've learned over the years not to do that if possible. Your bite is going to come within the first 2 or 3 casts - or not at all. If the fish doesn't respond, leave for an hour or so then try again for best results. The more you toss at her the less chance of a bite and the more certain that fish is that something's not right....


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

Orbe be patient. Look at the surrounding bait and try to use those until she feels like eating. If not drop some TNT on her and you'll be good  Just kidding. be patient it will happen.


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

live skrimp will do her in.. just be as ghost as possible!


----------

